

Build an API in minutes with Instant API - telaandrews
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2014/05/13/instantapi-lets-developers-create-apis-minutes-rather-weeks-months
Building and scaling an API takes a lot of resources. Instant API lets you build an API in minutes with docs and sample code.
======
itamarhaber
Looks like a game-changer - frees developers to focus on the core, lets them
easily integrate with APIs & publish their own ones. Good luck and keep on the
good work!

~~~
instantapi
thanks Itamar, and yes we are a game changer in many ways... but also its very
early days for us... love the great feedback!

------
timidoutsider
I am looking forward to being able to handoff data and the CRUD that goes
along with it to you so that I have more time to do the work that is more
interesting to me.

~~~
instantapi
and that is the way we see it too.

look forward to letting you in

------
sperling75
Cool example with tnw. Would like to know more about why data quality -
structure less of an issue when using.

~~~
instantapi
thanks for asking, due to the way we link to existing data, there is a little
less need to create specialized shapes of data to be used in an API -
Especially for read only API Calls.

Basically if you can do a query in the data silo you use, you can easily shape
what comes out APIs created on the Instant API Platform.

You should however be designing an API and know what data you want to publish
or manage.

This is why there are some fantastic tools out there purely focused on design
of APIs such as my personal favorite right now Apiary.io

------
instantapi
Thanks for posting this - Scott @InstantAPI - Please ask questions and make em
fun!

------
bikerboye
this sounds really cool.

~~~
instantapi
we think so

